# Cocoa Beach Pier Report 4/19/05



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Went out to Cocoa Beach Pier b/c I'm down here getting some training at Patrick AFB. Fished the outgoing tide from about 7-10pm. I was using mullet and three ounces to hold bottom. I did not catch anything, but I did see 6 catfish pulled up about an hour after sunset. Fish were caught on fresh shrimp and squid.

Tourists (I guess I'm one too) kept me busy the entire time.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I like fishing the pier. Lots of tourists with lots of questions, some of whom have never seen the ocean before. 

I'm always polite and helpful and answer all their questions because I want them to keep coming down to Florida and paying my taxes!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

> I'm always polite and helpful and answer all their questions because I want them to keep coming down to Florida and paying my taxes!


Yeah, well I wish some of those tourons would pick up some of my almost $6k in property taxes. HAHA!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

KodiakZach said:


> Yeah, well I wish some of those tourons would pick up some of my almost $6k in property taxes. HAHA!


ROTH IRA.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Do elaborate what you mean? I have a roth, but fail to see how that will help me with my $6k in property taxes?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Open up a couple of Roth IRA's and contribute to them as much as you can.

Well I guess I'd have to ask you how old you are. If you can collect on these, I guess it wouldn't help you out too much. I'm 26, and I contribute $6000/yr to make my income look like it's 6000 less than what it actually is. This way, I get in to a lower tax bracket.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Still fail to see how maxing out my contributions (which I do, and I am 29), will lower my PROPERTY tax. Yes, you are right, maxing out my contributions does lower my PERSONAL income tax due come 4/15 every year. However, it has no bearing on assessed property taxes for owning a house.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not sure how FLA property taxes work. I've been exempt from a lot of state taxes being that I'm military. And I live in South Carolina and haven't paid much attention to FLA taxes.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Military is great*

Being in the military is great for that matter. I claim FL on my state taxes and never even lived in the state. Because FL doesnt have state taxes, i dont pay em. Im all the way up in jersey. But i do plan on living down there when i separate. Cant stand the NJ winters and not being able to fish year round.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Doesn't have to do with any particular State. It has to do with home/property ownership and the amount that your city/county charge you annually for tax on owning that property. Do you own a house, if not, then what I am saying won't make sense till you do.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yeah*

FL is bad on property taxes. My parents own about 7 props around Orlando and they get hammered with taxes every year. They want to rebuild on a few of them but it would triple their taxes on those properties!


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Doesn't have to do with any particular State. It has to do with home/property ownership and the amount that your city/county charge you annually for tax on owning that property. Do you own a house, if not, then what I am saying won't make sense till you do.


What I meant to say is I dont pay any state income tax because I claim FL just for that purpose.


----------

